# Rant and Help? -long-



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

In one week two stall boarders leave (together, and go to the same barn), and it's not that their horses weren't fed (both were chunky in their own right) It was due to lack of management, and one said because her kid was the ONLY kid out at the barn, which was true. So, he lost two people now. Within that same month, he kicks another stall boarder out who boards two horses because she refused to close up a metal barn with horses in it! (Granted the woman could get rude if you crossed her, but she had a point! Not only that, but just the week previous, she and some friends came out to the barn and mowed it and cleaned it up, repaired some boards, and otherwise helped him, for FREE) His reason for wanting the barn closed up is that his ex-girl friend...whatever whoever she is, might be back in town and try something the barn and the horses...So now we don't just have normal barn drama, now we have outside drama!!! 

He's now down to 2 stall boarders, and a meager handful of pasture boarders (one of which as far as I know have dumped 2 horses on him and have stopped paying, though I'm not certain to this as it's not really my business)

I am now having to sell one of my horses due to the economy and the fact I have no one to ride with. She is too young and too promised to just let sit in a pasture ridden once a month. A lovely family is trial-leasing her and so far LOVE her and know that they are going to buy her. Bitter sweet...but best for everyone in the end...I hope.

Now, the fencing still hadn't been dealt with and the horses were starting to disrespect it. It was just simple horse fencing. It got wobbly at first, so I, or other boarders, would go out and tighten it as best as we could. 

I miss one day where I just don't go out there. It's hot, heat index 112, and I'd been out there every day for the past 3 weeks with out incedent. I go to see the horses the next morning and notice that they are in the riding area and not in their pasture (which was sepperated by that wobbly wire fence) I don't panic, I just go out there, and asses the situation...Yup, just as I thought. The fence was not all the way to the ground and wire is everywhere. I call the girl who works there (after trying, futily, to contact the manager) and am told that the manager knew about it and would be out later to fix it. (I'm now irritated by this point just knowing that he knew and just left people's horses out there!) I told her that if he couldn't be out there within the hour, that it didn't matter, and I was going to stall them.So, while explaining that I need to put my horses in stalls (something I haven't done in over a year) because no other pasture area is acceptable. (studly gelding in one, two bullies in another, the only one left has only 2 horses that belong to the manager but it's the 'turn out' pasture now and I had previously been told never to put my horses in there) She of course has to call him (like I hadn't tried...whatever) She gets a hold of him ASAP though and calls me back in less than 2 minutes stating that it was 'ok' to put my horses up...Where the heck else am I going to put them?! On the street?! UG! Ok ok, it's not her fault, she's not the fence fixer, she just mucks, feeds, and turns out, and sadly has to be the go-between for all of this horse pucky!

I went out today to see him 'fixing' the fence. He tells me (grumbling I might add) that I can put my horses out. I flat out tell him that they are not going back out in that pasture until the fence is all the way fixed and all the wire is picked up, and go about my business. (Not in a mean way as I really don't want to **** him off!!!)

Now, here's where I need help. It's VERY clear that I need to move my horses. Soon to be one horse as one will be moving out to her new owners private property. However the only places around here expect you to pay well over 250, and in some cases, 400 just for pasture board! They do feed twice a day, but only their grain, which is usually some kind of mix of pelleted and sweet feed that I want to keep well away from my horse. She's young and an easy keeper, last thing I need is founder! I'm at a loss...I keep a keen on craig's list, and have looked all over the net for local boarding places, and while I live in what is apparently 'horse country' there are few places close, or even half way affordable for a middle class person to afford! When did you have to be a millionaire to board a horse?! Not to mention, that at the top of every freaking list, is the barn I'm at now! UG! 

Please, suggestions, words of encouragement, and positive things are needed. Just please don't expect me to part with my last horse. She means the world to me...Literally, she is the only reason I wake up every morning. She is who got me riding again. She is my best friend, the one who's shoulder I cry on. She is the only one who even hugs me, simply tucking her chin to my bottom when I throw my arms up around her huge neck. She had been through so very much with me, and on many occasions, the only thing that has kept me alive. She is my ultimate therapy and without her I would utterly crumble.

(As a note, I am going out twice a day while they are in the stalls and doing self care now and feel confident that so long as I go out there every day, even after they are put back out to pasture, I can keep up on anything that happens....even if I have to take the wire cutters out there myself!)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope you find a new place!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks. Me too!

I feel bad being so harsh on this guy because I know that he's having his own life issues, but it's affecting me and my horses in a VERY big way! I want to wish him the best...but it's hard when I'm barely getting 'ok' -sighs-


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya, i dont think he should let his own life issues effect the boarders this way. He could at least keep the fences up to date, and feed the hroses properly if your paying for it!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Since this place is affordable and they do have a reasonably responsible person feeding and your biggest complaint is the fencing, why not volunteer to help fix the fence? I know thats what you pay a boarding facility for but if the price is right, why not throw them a bone? 

I am totally sympathetic to your situation. The barn where I board Nico is far from perfect. We have similar fencing problems and while I was brought there because of the advertised 'miles and miles of trails' I have been severely let down by the fact that a. most of those trails are by asphalt. b. Barn rules state you are not allowed to ride out alone. Since most people who board there dont work and I do, I never get to ride. They have a ring but its crappy. They have a roundpen that is full of weeds...taller than my horse.

If I wasnt in the process of selling my horse, I would be in the process of moving. Around here, prices are pretty reasonable...in the 250 range for stall board and about 200 for pasture. Problem is, everyone is full. Sometimes its best to stick it out where you can instead of looking elsewhere. Every barn I have ever been to has drama. I hate it but its a fact of life. 

If you cannot work things out at your current barn, most places are willing to let you work off some of your board. Thats always an option!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I have actually offered my help to him as while I had my horses at my own property I walked the fence line weekly and have put one up all by myself, as well as taken one down. He however, just shook his head and said he had it. And honestly, after he kicked the last people out who helped him, I'm a little afraid to do too much on my own.

Also, while the stalled horses are well cared for (simply because he pays someone to do it) he almost REFUSES to take proper care of the pastured horses, even when offered extra money to do so.

Even last winter when I begged him to pull my horses and feed them separately, he had extra stalls with NO horses in them, a riding area where no horses were, a round pen (before it got removed), and several places to just tie up a horse and leave the lead long enough to get their head into a bucket, and he didn't do ANY of that! And when I asked the girl who worked for him why my horses weren't getting fed, she told me that he told her that he was taking care of it (Oh yay, he said she said...joy...) and that it wasn't her job. Even if it was, as nice as she is, she's still timid around a 'herd' and would probably have just thrown the feed down to let hem fight over it as well because that's what he does and she's learning from him. (She's a whole other story, oh jeez)

And while the place IS close and IS affordable, I worry EVERY DAY if today is the day that I have a 3k vet bill because of illness by stale water that has mosquitoes in it, or because this time, they weren't so lucky with the fencing and downed wire. Or, is today the day I put one down because a horse with full shoes was turned out with clear stallion behaviors and previous proof of being a bully broke her leg with one ill placed kick?

I just can't take the stress of thinking of my life with out her or anything bad happening to her...and I know that sounds really cheesy, but I KNOW that there are others who's horses saved them spiritually, emotionally, and mentally...if not physically. 

Seriously, if this guy was willing to work with me HALF as much as I am willing to work with him, I feel that things would be ALOT better. However, that's not the case, and I see danger around every corner out there or fear being booted because I've said something he didn't like.

Owning a horse, while surely bringing some stresses and dramas to your life, isn't supposed to be all about fear fear fear stress fear, ride, fear fear fear. 

Every time I turn around I'm doctoring another wound. While minor as most usually are...I don't want the next one, to be the last one...Perhaps that's the fatalist coming out in me, and I TRY to stay positive, but it's just very hard seeing and dealing with what I have at this place.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Also, the lack of communication between him and the boarders is disturbing. I might not feel so completely spaztastic if he'd just talk to me and tell me he's working on it and that it'll be ok.

When your barn manager is placed in the VA psych ward...tell me you wouldn't worry about your horse.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Find a place where you dont worry about your hroses, yo uwant a place where you trust the people to take care of your horse.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes. Even if I have to pay a little more, I don't mind.

I'm actually heading out right now to go look at a place that's 3 times as far and about 1/3rd as expensive just to get into a 'safe' environment.

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know you said you've been keeping an eye on craigslist (and the papers I'm assuming) I had the same problem as you finding a boarding place a while back and finally put a "boarding wanted" ad in the horse section of the local paper, I had a TON of responses. It only costs a couple bucks and seems to work... just an idea!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of boarding! 
I have boarded at 4 different places, and not one of them was perfect. 
Like many things in life, you get what you pay for, and have to take the good with the bad. 
You have to decide what you will compromise on, and what is non negotiable.
I wish I had some solid advice for you. I can tell your stomach is in knots, just as mine has been in many times worrying about the horse.
Best of luck, I hope you find a decent place.
Incidently, the place I currently board is not an official boarding barn at all, just a neighbor who has horses and property. I was in a spot a few years ago where I was very concerned for my horse's safety, and just went over and asked my neighbor if he would let me keep my horse there. 

Corinowalk-- You mean to tell me you are not 'Allowed' to ride the trails by yourself?? I can understand if you weren't an adult, but how can they enforce that for you??


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, seems like your boarding place sucks! Maybe it's worth trying to find a nice boarding place that is a little pricy. If it costs $300 for boarding at a nice place, and you can only pay $200-$250, talk about working off some of the board. If you are able to feed and clean lets say 3 or more times a week every week, you would probably work off the extra money. If that is at all possible, you should try it. The extra work is definately worth the piece of mind. Good luck to you!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I have put up several 'wanted' ads and haven't gotten one back yet. I'm not really bold enough to just go up to a farm either and since I live in the city, there's no 'neighbors' to ask x.x

An update on the situation is that the fence is now 'fixed' (VERY poorly I might add) but it's fixed all the same and I checked the pasture for wire or nails and luckily it was clean from what I could tell, so they were put back out last night, thank goodness!

I know that no one likes to hear a horse owner say that they can't afford things, but truth is, is that I can't afford 200 bucks in PASTURE board because I also buy grain, suppliments, and would have to provide hay in winter as well, not mention the farrier (and Caddy is currently having issues with her feet with chipping, pealing, and cracking that I also will be working with the farrier with) Don't forget vet visits and other smaller things as well. 

So, until I find a more affordable place that is still 'close', I'll just be out there every day walking the fence and doing an all over body check to make sure I can get to any sores or wounds before they get infected, or, so that I can call the vet if it's something sever. 

I'll keep looking, and keep trying to communicate with the manager (he's also technically the owner but I know that he rents the property from some farmer) and hopefully we'll get somewhere!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck with your search. I put out an ad on craigslist stating exactly what I wanted in a boarding facility and sifted through the responses. I ended up finding the perfect place. I didn't actually ask for a boarding facility. I was looking to rent pasture land. That way, I would have the say so about how many horses I have out there, all their care, and there is NO ONE else out there since I pay to rent the land. I lucked out because a lady who used to have horses years ago missed having them out in the pasture. She had two horses, but was starting a family and feed was getting expensive (she had a very hard keeping thoroughbred) so she had to sell them and the facility was just sitting there for five or six years, so she figured she might as well make some money on it. Now for a VERY good price I get use of a two stall barn with tack room, grass paddock, and 2 1/2 acre pasture and a private drive way to the barn from the road all to myself!! The lady offers to feed and check the water trough too. She misses horses, so this is her getting to have them without paying. 
Keep looking and hopefully you will find the perfect place. Right up what you absolutely cannot live without in a facility. 
My ad was asking for a couple acres of fenced grazing land with some sort of shelter and access to water. That is it. You might look into renting land instead of boarding. 
Good luck and keep us updated!!!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow did you luck out!!! I'd LOVE something like that! lol.

Well, I went out again tonight and guess what....FENCE WAS DOWN AGAIN!

So...back into the stalls they went -sighs-

I guess I'll just have to play this game until the fences are fixed, or just risk putting them back out with the gelding that bullies everyone....until I find a place that is...

I hope to find something soon!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I started another board about a new 'issue' at my barn, if you want to, go check it out and please give me some advice...other than "Get out of there!" lol. 

I'm trying, really really trying! I just have to hang in there while I can!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/boarding-distress-am-i-bad-boarder-60624/#post700857

Annnd I forgot to post the link to the other board lol.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry, but I doubt you are going to get any different advice besides "get out of there!" At this point, it IS a safety issue. If you can't afford $200/ month for pasture board, then you certainly can't afford a vet to come out and treat a severe injury. I'll tell you something, that will cost WAY more than $200. You need to leave there!

I just read over this, and I'm sorry if it sounded a little rude. I do NOT intend for you to take this as if I was being rude, I'm just concerned for your horses, as I'm sure you are too. Good luck to you.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you Hayley! I don't take it as rude, I take it as intense care for my horses!! So thank you. The only reason I said don't say just get out there, is because I'm already trying to lol. 

At the place I'm at now I could afford a vet bill, but I DO NOT WANT TO! (I'm also kind of friends with my vet and she works with me on EVERYTHING from how much I pay to when I pay it and sometimes even in payments. I'm a good customer of hers and have ALWAYS paid in full and on time, even when she said I didn't need to, so I have great credit with her) 

I found a place for 100 bucks on 40+ acres. It has a nice barn, a private paddock area, two seperate pastures 10 acres and 30 acres, a 200x400 riding area set up with jumps (not that I'm going to use the jumps lol) and a round pen, AND the woman will be talking with me about working off 'some' of the already low board by weed eating around her barn and keeping grown off of the electric fence (which is still intact and working I might add) 

The problem is is that it's 3 times as far to drive and I have to deal with pulling her out of her current barn (which I'm supposed to give a 7 day warning before moving) as well as finding someone to drive her there. She's a little 'oversized' and right now the 'new' barn owner is sick. So it's hell for her to get out in 100 degree weather when she already has a 102 fever. Bleh...

But...Caddy is safe for now in a stall that I take care of twice a day checking hay, water, and try to keep it dry (she peeeeees alooooot!!! x.x)


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

***UPDATE***

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/new-barn-61101/#post706071

On a side note, I met the owner of the 'mean' gray horse for the first time while I was loading Caddy up in the trailer today. I can't believe this...but the barn owner NEVER CONTACTED him when the horse was being a beast to other horses, breaking fences down, and put up in a stall for TWO WEEKS (the owner was away on business). He was also not called when his horse threw ALL FOUR SHOES!!! The reason that the owner was there today was to get his horse re-shoed as he keeps him on a strict 6-8 week schedule...and is surprised to see that his horse is literally LOCKED in the pasture with a padlock around the wood post and the metal gate!!! That's a new one to me....Also, he told me that he paid EXTRA to make sure his horse was being PULLED OUT of the pasture and fed grain TWICE a day...Let me tell you what...I have been out there at least once a day for 6-7 days a week for the past two months or so, and twice a day in the past 2 weeks and never ONCE saw that horse EVER pulled from the pasture except when he was put up in a stall (which as I said in the first post, he was not taken care of in) not to mention...and this is just me being a nosey boarder, There hasn't been any grain out there in at LEAST two weeks if not longer....I know where he keeps it, and there was no grain in the bins, and NO bags of grain in order to feed the stalled, OR pastured horses!!!


----------

